# Granddaughters mountain



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

She Decided that she wanted a mountain on the small layout we are making her.
Its roughly 11x11 with about a 5 1/2 inch height. Couple pieces of styrafoam for the sides and radius front, newspaper stuffed and plaster cloth.
She picked the colors and wanted to do it so .I showed her to spread and dab paint with a foam brush and let her do all the paint work. Not bad for 3 1/2 years old.
We are adding a few trees to it and some foliage.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

thats cool that you are doing that (and letting her do it) for her.....my grandkids are too little still.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Way cool........what a little sweetie, and she's havin' a great time with those paints. Too bad she won't remember it when she grows up since most people only go back to around age 4 or 5 when they become adults.
However, this will be an A+ memory for YOU!
Enjoy,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The concentration is impressive! She is a little cutie, and looks like she's really into the task! The bonus is she's doing a great job with it.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, she is very interested in trains and loves doing anything to help. It doesnt matter even if its just holding a part or handing me stuff. She ws very excited when i told her to paint it herself (with little instruction). 
On her small layout all she likes to use is a blue lima switcher with a caboose.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Amazing work. I'm 20 times her age and I don't think I could do as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

damn thats nice


----------

